# Get rid of SA by years end



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

My goal is to obliterate anxiety by the end of this year. Each day I should have a goal to achieve 

Achievements today:

Talked to someone in class ( although they approached me). 

Goal for tomorrow:

Minimum: sit next to someone in class 
better: Sit next to someone and initiate conversation.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you're setting some goals for yourself  I think its good to start with even small achievements and work your way up. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok me too dudette. Tomorow I am going to say at least 2 sentences to someone in class.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> Ok me too dudette. Tomorow I am going to say at least 2 sentences to someone in class.


ok thats a promise then


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Bobster said:


> Glad you're setting some goals for yourself  I think its good to start with even small achievements and work your way up. Best of luck to you.


Thank you I will need that luck..


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Mission 1 achieved. Did try to talk to someone. Didnt realise they were wearing headphones so was a bit awkward. Mission 2 is to initate 1 conversation at tennis club.

Edit : mission 2 complete.


Mission for tomorrow is to go on a walk and say hi / equivalent to at least one person who is not a cashier.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Mission 1 achieved. Did try to talk to someone. Didn't realize they were wearing headphones so was a bit awkward. Mission 2 is to initiate 1 conversation at tennis club.
> 
> Edit : mission 2 complete.
> 
> Mission for tomorrow is to go on a walk and say hi / equivalent to at least one person who is not a cashier.


Complete was ignored but still successful.


----------



## rgln8 (Feb 11, 2015)

great thread


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Achieved today :

Said good morning to 3 people.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice, keep up the good work!


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> My goal is to obliterate anxiety by the end of this year. Each day I should have a goal to achieve
> 
> Achievements today:
> 
> ...


Lately I've actually met two people that I've talked to over the pass three days. It's a start. Times I feel really comfortable and other times I don't, but it's progress nonetheless. Goodluck guys.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

MoveAlong91 said:


> Lately I've actually met two people that I've talked to over the pass three days. It's a start. Times I feel really comfortable and other times I don't, but it's progress nonetheless. Goodluck guys.


Thats great congrats!:clap


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Went to an anxiety meet up. Everyone there was really nice


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

did job interview


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Today I initiated a conversation with someone, which was pleasant. I walked past a few people which made me anxious without totally freaking out. I managed to sort of walk normally with the anxiety. 

Goal for tomorrow is to sit next to someone in class and initiate a conversation and initiate a conversation at yoga.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Today I initiated a conversation with someone, which was pleasant. I walked past a few people which made me anxious without totally freaking out. I managed to sort of walk normally with the anxiety.
> 
> Goal for tomorrow is to sit next to someone in class and initiate a conversation and initiate a conversation at yoga.


your doing good , I should ve been doing that when I was younger


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Said hi to someone and was ignored.


----------



## ProfessionalGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats on the progress you're making. Don't worry if people ignore you, it's nothing personal. Keep it up!


----------



## Catlover2525 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mission for the month is to work on my body posture. I slouch a lot and standing tall really can have a positive effect on your confidence level.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Catlover2525 said:


> Mission for the month is to work on my body posture. I slouch a lot and standing tall really can have a positive effect on your confidence level.


Is it working so far?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Said good morning to two people and smiled at quite a few others. Could see they were rather creep-ed out by it though.


----------



## Catlover2525 (Nov 11, 2013)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Is it working so far?


Yes and no. Standing tall gives a bit of a mood boost and slightly raises my confidence but I still shrink inside myself when sitting down so right now the negative is kind of counterbalancing the positive effect. If you look up the ted talk "your body language shapes who you are" you'll find where I got my motivation.


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

Going to be less anxious. Going to worry less about what I look like and remember to live in the moment.


----------

